# Skunks...?



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

I know nothing about keeping them so im sorry if this is a stupid question to those who do keep them

but ive always wondered if cabtive bred skunks kept as pets use the smell thing often?

sorry about the wording aswel lol, didnt know what else 2 say!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

We have three intact skunks, none have ever done a full spray in the house, though both myself and Loulou have been sprayed. We have had 'minor' leaks occasionally when they have squabbled over food but the smell soon disperses. 
Pepe, an RSPCA rescue who lives with us was caught after living at least 6 months in the 'wilds' of Todmorden on Yorkshire, he sprayed (and bit) me when I caught him up at the RSPCA's Blackberry farm but has not sprayed since. He's not the friendliest of skunks but he is slowly getting used to us, but does not have full roaming priviledges like the other 5 who run around the house and tolerate and are tolerated by the cat, dog and iguanas that run around the house as well.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i have 2 fully loadeds................i have been sprayed an house in total 11 times 

and its an aqquired taste you either can tolerate it or you cant an fortunatley i can lol 

but it aint a nice sweet smell it is rank :lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> i have 2 fully loadeds................i have been sprayed an house in total 11 times
> 
> and its an aqquired taste you either can tolerate it or you cant an fortunatley i can lol
> 
> but it aint a nice sweet smell it is rank :lol2:


How come you are getting sprayed so much Emma?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah Em, do you think the dogs are an added stress that cause your pair to spray more? Or is it each other? 

To the OP, I have the brother of one of Emma's skunks and he has never sprayed although he has done the 'minor leak' thing that Fixx mentioned.

That said, mine does live with a female and Fixx's males probably get on better than Em's two?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Pouchie said:


> That said, mine does live with a female and Fixx's males probably get on better than Em's two?


Fred and George don't get on Pouchie, George is going through puberty we think and picks on Fred, because of this he has been restricted to upstairs only. We are hoping that as George matures more he may stop picking on Fred but we'll still keep them seperated during breeding season. 
We have also noticed that the girls have their preferred 'boyfriends' too, Maple, it seems has taken a shine to Pepe, and is now co-habiting with him in his room.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Fred and George don't get on Pouchie, George is going through puberty we think and picks on Fred, because of this he has been restricted to upstairs only. We are hoping that as George matures more he may stop picking on Fred but we'll still keep them seperated during breeding season.
> We have also noticed that the girls have their preferred 'boyfriends' too, Maple, it seems has taken a shine to Pepe, and is now co-habiting with him in his room.


 

oooo how interesting. I am bracing myself to split our two during breeding season but it is so lovely to see them getting on and enjoying each other's company.

That's lovely that Maple has taken to Pepe. he deserves a girl to keep him company :2thumb:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Pouchie said:


> oooo how interesting. I am bracing myself to split our two during breeding season but it is so lovely to see them getting on and enjoying each other's company.
> 
> That's lovely that Maple has taken to Pepe. he deserves a girl to keep him company :2thumb:


Yeah it seems to be helping him come out of his shell more too, he's more active when we're in there now than before Maple took up residence with him. He's still quite stompy, and will show you his backside if you approach to close, or move too suddenly, but he's happy to wander up close to you and sniff a foot occasionally, and if you offer a hand slowly he will reach forward to have a sniff of it, but I don't think he'll ever be coming to our exotic animal society meetings for talks and cuddles like the others.
We need to clip his nails soon so I'll have to invest in a decent pair of gloves as it's the getting bitten part that I don't like compared to the spraying though I'll have a chat with our vet and see if we can't slip him a Mickey Fynn in his food to make him a bit more tractable.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Yeah it seems to be helping him come out of his shell more too, he's more active when we're in there now than before Maple took up residence with him. He's still quite stompy, and will show you his backside if you approach to close, or move too suddenly, but he's happy to wander up close to you and sniff a foot occasionally, and if you offer a hand slowly he will reach forward to have a sniff of it, but I don't think he'll ever be coming to our exotic animal society meetings for talks and cuddles like the others.
> We need to clip his nails soon so I'll have to invest in a decent pair of gloves as it's the getting bitten part that I don't like compared to the spraying though I'll have a chat with our vet and see if we can't slip him a Mickey Fynn in his food to make him a bit more tractable.


 
slipping a mickey eh? tut tut :lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

well 2 of the times emma got sprayed was by bam when she was ill... along with one of these time havoc joined in, he scared bam when she was poorly so bam sprayed and hav sprayed back.. so this is 3.. i know that another few times was havoc scaring himself lol he kept charging at a mirror and spraying thinking a skunk was running at him:flrt::lol2: and another one i know of is when em tried introducing hav and siku and hav tried mating him and siku wasnt too pleased lol

so i dont think its anything to do with the dogs, as they are more than happy, the skunks rule the roost lol they walk all over them, sleep on their heads lol (bam did) and they dont flinch, if it was a factor of whos more scared it would have to be the dogs lol

Hope u dont mind me putting this em...

x


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Lucy_ said:


> well 2 of the times emma got sprayed was by bam when she was ill... along with one of these time havoc joined in, he scared bam when she was poorly so bam sprayed and hav sprayed back.. so this is 3.. i know that another few times was havoc scaring himself lol he kept charging at a mirror and spraying thinking a skunk was running at him:flrt::lol2: and another one i know of is when em tried introducing hav and siku and hav tried mating him and siku wasnt too pleased lol
> 
> so i dont think its anything to do with the dogs, as they are more than happy, the skunks rule the roost lol they walk all over them, sleep on their heads lol (bam did) and they dont flinch, if it was a factor of whos more scared it would have to be the dogs lol
> 
> ...


 
Yeah just ask poor Bow with his little bitten tail :sad:

I love the story about Havoc stealing all the dog's bones when they had one each and sitting there with a pile of dog bones while the dogs looked on totally bemused :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Fixx said:


> We have three intact skunks, none have ever done a full spray in the house, though both myself and Loulou have been sprayed. We have had 'minor' leaks occasionally when they have squabbled over food but the smell soon disperses.
> Pepe, an RSPCA rescue who lives with us was caught after living at least 6 months in the 'wilds' of Todmorden on Yorkshire, he sprayed (and bit) me when I caught him up at the RSPCA's Blackberry farm but has not sprayed since. He's not the friendliest of skunks but he is slowly getting used to us, but does not have full roaming priviledges like the other 5 who run around the house and tolerate and are tolerated by the cat, dog and iguanas that run around the house as well.


Ahem. Todmorden is in Lancashire :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fixx said:


> How come you are getting sprayed so much Emma?


 
Most have been pure accidents lol 

bam sprayed twice when she was here that was due to being poorly and she was more jumpy 

havoc sprayed when bam sprayed them 2 times lol thing a payback thing lol 

siku has sprayed twice havoc once and other time i spooked him lol 

dogs scared hav one morning an he sprayed lol 

and hav went through a stage of spraying the mirror in my bedroom lol so that would be the rest of the incidents :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Yeah Em, do you think the dogs are an added stress that cause your pair to spray more? Or is it each other?
> 
> To the OP, I have the brother of one of Emma's skunks and he has never sprayed although he has done the 'minor leak' thing that Fixx mentioned.
> 
> That said, mine does live with a female and Fixx's males probably get on better than Em's two?


I think the dogs did stress them to start with definately until they had got used to them 

my 2 dont get on at all siku hates havoc so i work round them giving them both time out individually 

Neither have sprayed for a long long time now an touch wood lol they wont again for a long time :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lucy_ said:


> well 2 of the times emma got sprayed was by bam when she was ill... along with one of these time havoc joined in, he scared bam when she was poorly so bam sprayed and hav sprayed back.. so this is 3.. i know that another few times was havoc scaring himself lol he kept charging at a mirror and spraying thinking a skunk was running at him:flrt::lol2: and another one i know of is when em tried introducing hav and siku and hav tried mating him and siku wasnt too pleased lol
> 
> so i dont think its anything to do with the dogs, as they are more than happy, the skunks rule the roost lol they walk all over them, sleep on their heads lol (bam did) and they dont flinch, if it was a factor of whos more scared it would have to be the dogs lol
> 
> ...


 
No not at all lucy your very right in what you have said 

though i think until hav an siku were fully used to the dogs they were a bit spooked at the bangs an barks and bounding about LOL 

though they are completely at ease with the dogs now an as you say they totally are top skunks in this house :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Yeah just ask poor Bow with his little bitten tail :sad:
> 
> I love the story about Havoc stealing all the dog's bones when they had one each and sitting there with a pile of dog bones while the dogs looked on totally bemused :lol2:


 
LOL caroline i have one violent skunky when it comes to food he would take on a lion to pinch its food LOL 

I darnt give the dogs bones now when he is out anymore LOL


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Ahem. Todmorden is in Lancashire :lol2:


Ahem to you too, it's actually in West Yorkshire.

*Todmorden* is a market town and civil parish,[1] within the Metropolitan Borough of Calderdale, in West Yorkshire, England. It forms part of the Upper Calder Valley and has a total population of 11,826.[2]


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Ahem to you too, it's actually in West Yorkshire.
> 
> *Todmorden* is a market town and civil parish,[1] within the Metropolitan Borough of Calderdale, in West Yorkshire, England. It forms part of the Upper Calder Valley and has a total population of 11,826.[2]


 
yes it is classed as west yorkshire is todmorden


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Fixx said:


> Ahem to you too, it's actually in West Yorkshire.
> 
> *Todmorden* is a market town and civil parish,[1] within the Metropolitan Borough of Calderdale, in West Yorkshire, England. It forms part of the Upper Calder Valley and has a total population of 11,826.[2]


 Is it? When I lived up there in the Rossendale valley, the locals talked of 'toddy' like it was theirs. It certainly 'looked' Lancashire-ish .


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> the locals talked of 'toddy' like it was theirs.


 
Are they all alchofrolics up there or somethin'? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL caroline toddy is short for todmorden :lol2:


though yips most of us are alchies:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL caroline toddy is short for todmorden :lol2:
> 
> 
> though yips most of us are alchies:lol2::lol2:


 
LOL I can see you curled up with all those doggies and a hot toddy :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> LOL I can see you curled up with all those doggies and a hot toddy :lol2:


infront of the nice warm fire.....................yeps im picturing that too :lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> I think the dogs did stress them to start with definately until they had got used to them
> 
> my 2 dont get on at all siku hates havoc so i work round them giving them both time out individually
> 
> Neither have sprayed for a long long time now an touch wood lol they wont again for a long time :lol2:


Have you thought about having one or both of them castrated? It may help to sort out any issues they have between them. It will also reduce any breeding season 'tantrums' as well.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Fixx said:


> Have you thought about having one or both of them castrated? It may help to sort out any issues they have between them. It will also reduce any breeding season 'tantrums' as well.


 
Yips thats in the planning havoc is going sometime this week for them to see if he is ready and if he is................bubye peanuts :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Yips thats in the planning havoc is going sometime this week for them to see if he is ready and if he is................bubye peanuts :lol2:


 
though i was told it can be quiet common for albinos to dislike classics for some strange reason 

makes no odds to me if they get on or not i just have to becareful they aint out together for risk of fighting :lol2:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

I have never had any problems with B & W and albinos, and people I know that keep both have been ok unless they are both male then the issue seems to start, I think tbh its more likely the fact they are both male and both approaching sexual maturity now and going for it to see whos territory it actually is, not many males seem keen on sharing their territory tbh, 

thats the reason we split our two male B & W's, 

Our B & W females seem to pick on our males and vice versa every now and again, I really dont personally think colour comes into it, its more to do with personalities of the skunks and their hormones/testosterone


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

loulou said:


> I have never had any problems with B & W and albinos, and people I know that keep both have been ok unless they are both male then the issue seems to start, I think tbh its more likely the fact they are both male and both approaching sexual maturity now and going for it to see whos territory it actually is, not many males seem keen on sharing their territory tbh,
> 
> thats the reason we split our two male B & W males


 
yeah i was thinking that too both will be castrated in fact as i said havoc pretty soon :lol2:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

poor bugger hes losing his balls, hes going to loveeeeee you, I know tillie got her George snipped not long ago so if you have any worries or questions it might be worth popping her a PM,


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

loulou said:


> poor bugger hes losing his balls, hes going to loveeeeee you, I know tillie got her George snipped not long ago so if you have any worries or questions it might be worth popping her a PM,


Im pretty confident in my vets christiana that will be doing the op has done extensibve research since the skunkies overdoses that they treated 

So i feel more than comfortable letting them do the op 


plus been through it a few times with the dogs so im no stranger to sitting an worrying :lol2::lol2:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

I know the feeling, we do it regular for the gliders, not fun sitting there waiting for the phone to ring but I think my vet is great and is one of the best I have ever had tbh much better than the vets I used in Surrey


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

loulou said:


> I know the feeling, we do it regular for the gliders, not fun sitting there waiting for the phone to ring but I think my vet is great and is one of the best I have ever had tbh much better than the vets I used in Surrey


Aye its ace is the sitting an waiting NOT lol 

mine know im terrible an call every half hour lol :lol2::lol2:

(me calling them before they have even called me to say how things went LOL )


----------

